# discus



## Discus lover (Feb 22, 2006)

some of my discus


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

nice discus! is the orange one a pigeon blood? cant really tell, but i love those.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

WOW!

I love discus and can only dream about owning them..


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

awesome!
how much did they cost you anyway? arent they pretty exspensive?

just wondering


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

depends on what discus you get, but when i got mine they were $40 each and that was considered fairly reasonable.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

They're beautiful, nice work!!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

OMG I LOVEEE THEM!! They are beautiful!! Especially the one in your avatar!


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 30, 2005)

It's so nice to see that they're in a planted tank! I know the "nay sayers" will tell you it's more work keeping it clean, blah, blah, blah. Hey, dogs need walked everyday. Keeping your tank clean, much easier. Keep up the good work.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what is the one in the top pic to the right? i love it


----------



## Discus lover (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks guys for all youre nice coments

the first pic both fish are red turks and a red marlboro 
ihe is a little orange as he is still a juvenile but will go red soon 
and the other wich is also in my avatar is a Red Dragon 

thanks


----------



## Discus lover (Feb 22, 2006)

Scuba Kid said:


> nice discus! is the orange one a pigeon blood? cant really tell, but i love those.



no its a Red Marlboro 

also one of my favorite ;-)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Dang i didnt know Discus colors could basically florse at you. Nice pics! Hmm so how many of these can i put into a 55g?


----------



## Discus lover (Feb 22, 2006)

*hi*

you could add arround 6 discus to youre tank


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

pure beauty, no less, much more.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MP dont try to mix them with your mbuna... haha jk


----------

